# ماذا تعرف عن تمثال الحرية ؟



## alhor (21 يونيو 2007)

:mus13: تمثال الحرية :mus13:







 الموقع والمساحة 

يستقر التمثال علي جزيرة الحرية الواقعة في خليج نيويورك، حيث يبعد مسافة 600 مترا عن مدينة جيرسي بولاية نيوجيرسي و2.6 كيلومترا إلي الجنوب الغربي من مانهاتن، بمساحة إجمالية تقدر بـ 49,000 متر مربع.

الإسم الرسمي لهذا التمثال هو "الحرية تنير العالم" ( Liberty Enlightening the World)، وهو يمثل سيدة تحررت من قيود الإستبداد ، التي ألقيت عند إحدي قدميها. 

تمسك هذه السيدة في يدها اليمني مشعلا يرمز إلي الحرية، بينما تحمل في يدها اليسري كتابا نقش عليه بأحرف رومانية جملة "4 يوليو 1776"، وهو تاريج إعلان الإستقلال الأمريكي، أما علي رأسها فهي ترتدي تاجا مكونا من 7 أسنة تمثل آشعة ترمز إلي البحار السبع أو القارات السبع الموجودة في العالم.

يرتكز التمثال علي قاعدة أسمنتية جرانيتية يبلغ عرضها 47 مترا (154 قدم)، ويبلغ طوله من القدم إلي أعلي المشعل 46 مترا (151 قدم)، بينما يبلغ الطول الكلي بالقاعدة 93 مترا (305 قدم). ويتكون من ألواح نحاسية بسمك 2.5 مم (0.01 إنش) مثبتة إلي الهيكل الحديدي، ويزن إجماليا 125 طنا.

يحيط بالتمثال ككل حائط ذو شكل نجمي (نجمة ذات 10 رؤوس)، وقد تم بناؤه في عام 1812 كجزء من حصن وود ( Fort Wood) والذي إستخدم للدفاع عن مدينة نيويورك أثناء الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية (1812-1815).


 عدد الزوار 

يتم الوصول إلي الجزيرة بإستخدام العبارات، ثم يقوم الزوار بالصعود إلي التاج أعلي التمثال بإستخدام السلالم، ومنه يطلوا علي مشهد بانورامي لخليج نيويورك وما حوله. 

ويمكن للزائر أن يتعرف علي تاريخ التمثال من خلال زيارة المتحف الموجود في قاعدة التمثال، ويتم الصعود إليه بإستخدام المصاعد. 

في الذراع اليمني الممسكة بالمشعل يوجد سلما يصعد لهذا التاج لكنه مقصورا فقط علي العاملين بالتمثال،حيث يتم إستخدامه في اعمال الصيانة الازمة للإضاءة الموجودة بالتاج.

أما الصعود للمشعل فكان معمولا به حتي عام 1916 حيث أغلق أمام الجمهور. 

ويتعدي عدد زواره سنويا حاجز 3,000,000 (ثلاثة ملايين) زائر (3,618,053 زائرا في 2004).


 نبذة تاريخية 

 القرن التاسع عشر 

في عام 1869 قام فريدريك بارتولدي (Frédéric Auguste Bartholdi) بتصميم نموذج مصغر لتمثال يمثل سيدة تحمل مشعلا، وعرضه علي الخديوي إسماعيل ليتم وضع التمثال في مدخل قناة السويس المفتتحة حديثا في 16 نوفمبر من هذا العام، لكن الخديوي إسماعيل إعتذر عن قبول إقتراح بارتولدي نظرا للتكاليف الباهظة التي يتطلبها هذا المشروع، حيث لم يكن لدي مصر السيولة اللازمة لمثل هذا المشروع خاصة بعد تكاليف حفر القناة ثم حفل إفتتاحها.

في هذا الوقت، كانت الجمهورية الفرنسية الثالثة (1870-1940) تتملكها فكرة إهداء هدايا تذكارية لدول شقيقة عبر البحار من أجل تأصير أواصل الصداقة بها، لذلك تم التفكير في إهذاء الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية هذا التمثال في ذكري إحتفالها بالذكري المئوية لإعلان الإستقلال، والتي يحين موعدها في 4 يوليو 1876.

وبدأت الإستعدادات علي قدم وساق، حيث تم الإتفاق علي أن يتولي الفرنسيون تصميم التمثال بينما يتولي الأمريكيون تصميم القاعدة التي سوف يستقر عليها. 

من أجل ذلك، بدأت حملة ضخمة في كل من البلدين لإيجاد التمويل اللازم لمثل هذا المشروع الضخم.

في فرنسا كانت الضرائب ووسائل الترفيه التي يستخدمها المواطنون وكذا اليناصيب هي الوسائل التي إستطاعت من خلالها فرنسا توفير مبلغ 2,250,000 فرنك لتمويل التصميم والشحن إلي أمريكا.

علي الضفة الأخري من المحيط الأطلسي كانت المعارض الفنية وتلك المسرحية وسيلة الأمريكيين لتوفير الأموال لبناء قاعدة التمثال، وكانت يقود هذه الحملة السيناتور وعمدة نيويورك ويليام إيفارتز  الذي أصبح وزير خارجية الولايات المتحدة فيما بعد ، غير أن هذا لم يكن كافيا، مما حدي بـ جوزيف بوليتزر صاحب جائزة بوليتزر فيما بعد ، أن يقوم بحملة من خلال الجريدة التي كان يصدرها تحت إسم العالم ( The World)، وآتت هذه الحملة ثمارها ونجحت في دفع الأميركيين للتبرع لصالح المشروع.

ثم لاحقا تم إختيار موقع المشروع علي جزيرة الحرية التي كانت تعرف حينها بإسم جزيرة بدلو ( Bedloe) حتي عام 1956.

من ضمن هذه الجهود أيضا ما قامت به الشاعره الأمريكية إيما لازاروس (Emma Lazarus)، حيث قامت بتأليف قصيدة تسمي قصيدة التمثال الجديد ( The New Colossus) في 2 نوفمبر 1883، علي أن هذه القصيدة لم تصبح مشهورة إلا بعد ذلك بسنوات كما سوف يأتي لاحقا.

وهكذا، توفرت الأموال الازمة، وقام المعماري الأميريكي ريتشارد موريس هنت (Richard Morris Hunt) بتصميم القاعدة وإنتهي منها في أغسطس من العام 1885 ليتم وضع حجر الأساس في الخامس من هذا تفس الشهر. وبعدها بعام إكتملت أعمال بنائها في 22 إبريل 1886. 

أما عن الهيكل الإنشائي ، فكان يعمل عليه المهندس الفرنسي يوجيني لو دوك (Eugène Viollet-le-Duc) لكنه توفي قبل الإنتهاء من التصميم، فتم تكليف جوستاف إيفل ( Gustave Eiffel) ليقوم بإكمال ذلك العمل. وبالفعل قام إيفل بتصميم الهيكل المعدني بحيث يتكون من إطار رئيسي للتمثال يتم تثبيته في إطار ثاني في القاعدة لضمان ثبات التمثال


 شحن وتركيب التمثال 





إنتهت أعمال تصميم التمثال في فرنسا مبكرا في يوليو عام 1884 فتم شحن التمثال علي الباخرة الفرنسية إيزري (بالفرنسية: Isere)، حيث وصلت إلي ميناء نيويوك في 17 يونيو 1885. وتم تفكيك التمثال إلي 350 قطعة وضعت في 214 صندوق لتخزينها لحين إنتهاء أعمال بناء القاعدة التي سيوضع عليها والتي إنتهت في وقت لاحق لوصول التمثال.

وهكذا في 28 أكتوبر 1886 - أي بعد إنتهاء إكتمال بناء قاعدة التمثال 6 أشهر - قام الرئيس الأمريكي جروفر كليفلاند ( Grover Cleveland) بإفتتاح التمثال في إحتفال كبير، وقد ألقي فيه السيناتور وعمدة نيويورك الذي قاد حملة التبرعات - ويليام إيفارتز كلمة بهذه المناسبة.






​


----------



## alhor (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن تمثال الحرية ؟*



القرن العشرون





في عام 1903 تم وضع لوحة تذكارية من البرونز علي حائط قاعدة البرج الداخلية مكتوبا عليها كلمات الشاعره الأميريكية [[إيما لازاروس]] (Emma Lazarus) بعد 20 عاما من كتابتها في 1883.

في عام 1916 - في إطار الحرب العالمية الأولي ، وقع إنفجار في مدينة جيرسي ألحق أضرارا بالتمثال بلغت قيمتها 100,000 $ دولار أمريكي مما أدي إلي تحديد حجم الزئرين حتي تم الإصلاح.

في 15 أكتوبر 1924 تم إعلان التمثال والجزيرة كأثر قومي، وتقوم بإدارتها إدارة الحدائق الوطنية (National Park Service - NPS)، وهي تعتبر الجهة الفيدرالية المنوط بها إدارة المناطق الآثرية في جميع أنحاء الولايات.

في عام 28 أكتوبر 1936 يمثل اليوبيل الذهبي لإنشاء التمثال، لذلك قام الرئيس الأمريكي فرانكلين روزفلت (Franklin D. Roosevelt) بإعادة ترميم التمثال والإعتراف بفضله علي الأمة الأمريكية.





أما في عام 1984، فقد إنضم التمثال إلي قائمة مواقع التراث العالمي التي تقوم بتصنيفها اليونسكو.
وبعدها بسنتين في عام 1986 وإستعدادا للإحتفال بمئوية التمثال، فقد تم عمل ترميم شامل له وتم تركيب طبقة ذهبية جديدة للمشعل تتلألأ عليها أضواء مدينة نيويورك ليلا.


القرن الحادي والعشرون

بعد أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر 2001، قامت السلطات الأمريكية بإغلاق التمثال والمتحف والجزيرة أمام الجمهور لمراجعة الإجراءات الأمنية وتطويرها، ثم أعيد افتتاح الجزء الخارجي في 20 ديسمبر 2001. ظلت باقي الأجزاء مغلقة حتي تم افتتاح القاعدة مرة أخرى أمام الجمهور في 3 أغسطس 2004 م ،أي بعد 3 سنوات من الإغلاق، لكن لا يسمح بعد بالدخول إليه.

ويتعرض الزائرين لتفتيش أمني مشابه لذلك المعمول به في المطارات ضمن الإجراءات الأمنية الجديدة.

وتمثال الحرية كان مصمم كما نوهنا من قبل لمصر و بسبب البيروقراطية المصرية المعتادة حصلت مشكلة و على أساسها الحكومة المصرية رفضت إستلام التمثال إلا مجانا لأنه هدية و رفضت دفع الجمارك
إيه اللي حصل؟؟ و دلوقتي زي ما العالم كله عارف تمثال الحرية بقى أمريكاني و معلم من المعالم و مرشح يكون من عجايب الدنيا السبعة الجديدة.

​


----------



## nonogirl89 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن تمثال الحرية ؟*

*ميرسي يا الحر 
وصحيح حاجة تزعل اننا نشوف ان التمثال العظيم دة كان المفروض يبقى في بلدنا 
ربنا يباركك على مواضيعك المهمة دى*​


----------



## قلم حر (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن تمثال الحرية ؟*

شكرا أخي الحر .
لكن الصور لم تظهر عندي .....لو كانت ظاهره عندك يا ريت تكتبلي هنا تنويه .
أو تعيد تنزيلها .......فالصور غالبا ما تضيف للموضوع جمالا خاصا ( مع أننا كلنا شاهدنا تمثال الحريه كثيرا جدا ) .
الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## alhor (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن تمثال الحرية ؟*


شكراً ليكى يا nonogirl89 

دة نصيبنا ولازم نرضى به ومصائب قوم عند قوم فوائدُ

شكراً لك ياقلم حر 

الصور ظاهرة ووضحة عندى ممكن يكون فى مشكلة فى متصفحك 

تحياتى

​


----------



## alhor (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن تمثال الحرية ؟*


مشكلة ظهور الصور من السيرفر سأحملها على سيرفر ثانى ارجوا من ادارة المنتدي 

والسيد المشرف ان يضعوها بترتبها

حياتى​


----------



## alhor (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن تمثال الحرية ؟*




 



 



 



 



​


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن تمثال الحرية ؟*

الا ان كلنا عرفين تمثال الحريه

بس الصوره اللى انت منزلها روعه من الجمال

شكرااااااااا ليك يا الحر  شكرااااااا على المعلومات الجميله

وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن تمثال الحرية ؟*

الاخ العزيز نعمة لك وسلام
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك  
موضوع جميل ولذيذ


----------



## أرزنا (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن تمثال الحرية ؟*

سلام المسيح:

*:yahoo:الله ينجيّنا من هل الحريّة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## alhor (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن تمثال الحرية ؟*



شكرا لك يا كاندى على مشاركتك ومجاملتك الرقيقة

:16_14_21:  لك

شكرا لك يا newman_with_jesus على مشاركتك ومحبتك اللذيذة

:16_14_21:  لك

شكرا لك يا سليمان على مشاركتك وليه التشاؤم دة كله تفائل فبكرة أحسن من النهاردة

:16_14_21:  لك

واتمنى من عزيزى المشرف وضع الصور فى سياق الموضوع

:16_14_21:  لعزيزى المشرف

اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة  من الموضوع حتى يتكلل التعب بالنجاح

تحياتى​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن تمثال الحرية ؟*

كان المفروض يبقي في واحد في مصر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## alhor (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن تمثال الحرية ؟*


اشكرك يايويو على المشاركة 

ماينفعش لسبب بسيط انه اتعرض على مصر فى البداية ورفضت 


:16_14_21:  لك

اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة  من الموضوع حتى يتكلل التعب بالنجاح

تحياتى

​


----------

